# Standardbred ID



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You could join the Facebook group called Standardbred Canada and ask the members. 

The USTA (United States Trotting Associations) has a good tattoo identification link but it only goes back to 1987. The USTA says on their website that they are the registry for all of North America and although there is a Standardbred Canada website, it's not very good and doesn't seem to have a tattoo identification page.

If you look at how the first letter of USTA Standardbred tattoos are tracked, D=1985 for birthyear.


----------

